# Cramps & Right Side Pains



## Emerald

Hello. This is my second pregnancy, so I know I should really know my fair share of pains etc. 
But I've been having a lot of cramping pain for a few weeks now and pains on my right side of abdomain. Im just wondering if anyone else has had this?
Im only about 7 or 8 weeks pregnant and I never had this pain with first baby. Its quite sharp pains at times aswell.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I've been having it too, and didn't with my first LO. I was googling last night and everything led me back to bnb lol, but I read old similar threads to this one, and they all went along and had healthy pregnancies, so that relaxed me a bit!


----------



## Braven05

I have occasional cramps and pain located on my left side. Its usually a dull throbbing. Doctor said it could be hormones or stretching...but I know baby is also implanted on the left side...talk to your doc about it if you're really concerned. The cramping isn't anything to be too concerned about unless its severe.


----------



## PAgal

I had the exact same thing for a few weeks. The right-sided pain was sharp, constant, quite painful, so was worried about ectopic or a cyst or something, but all was fine and the doc said nothing to worry about! They do say it is a sign of ectopic so u just never know unless you see a doc, but crampin all over and 24/7 has been my biggest symptom since even before my bfp so i don`t worry about it at all anymore. They say if it is accompanied by bleeding to get it checked out (and even then it may be fine).


----------



## Claudia83

Last month, I actually tested because I was having pain but no period and voila, I was pregnant. I went into the ER because I was only 5wks so they wanted to make sure it wasn't a tube pregnancy. They did an US and found a cyst on my left ovary that was causing the sharp pain. The hormones going through my body because of me being pregnant aggravated my cyst, so the doctor said it was nothing to worry about. Unless the pain got worse, it was ok. I'd ask your doctor about this just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Emerald

Thank you for replying. I'm the same worrying if something is wrong with the baby. There's no bleeding so that's a positive sign. Just need to wait til the scan to see our babies :) xx


----------



## Emerald

Thanks for replying to my message. I've spoken to the midwife about it who assured me it was normal. But you just get so worried its not normal. As my second pregnancy I'm thinking I should be used to the pains but I don't remember it being this bad so early. Congrats on your baby news :) I hope your pains go away soon xx


----------



## hollyrose

i have had exactly the same pains. on my right side only. this is my third pregnancy. never had this before. but i had a scan a few days ago n everything was ok. i'm also 7 weeks 1 day pregnant. the pains vary from sharp to a dull throb and also go down the front of my leg. but i don't have them consistently. a week after ovulation i started to get this so i assume that this is where the baby has inmplanted.


----------



## Emerald

Hey. Thanks for replying to my message. I've been quite worried about it lately. The midwives say its your usual pain as long as no bleeding they class any pains as normal. So im patiently waiting for my 12 week scan. Im glad you got to check things over and your baby is fine! xx


----------



## Kiama

I have been asking on may boards with no responses. I am waiting for and opning at a specialist as there are not many around here. I am experience similar symptoms, pain in the right side that is almost constant. It shoots down into my the top of my right thigh causing unbearable spasms. I have been spotting since 4 weeks and have had 3 heavy bleeds that had me in the ER. every time they told me baby had a heart beat it wasnt a miscarriage and sent me home. Even if this is not a miscarriage there is definitely something wrong. I spend 2/3rds of my day curled up in a ball in absolute agony just hoping it will all be over soon. Honestly I am beginning to fear I have a tear in my uterus and will end up hemorrhaging if not soon checked but no matter what I say they wont expedite my opointment. please someone tell me what i should do](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------

